

Posterous Lets You Import Data from Dying Network Posterous - ashish_0x90
http://andrewhy.de/posterous-lets-you-import-data-from-dying-network-posterous

======
wookiehangover
wow, this nose dived off the front page.... I wonder why?

oh ya, don't try and criticize a Y-Combo startup on hacker news. Sorry,
Andrew.

